# urban x billy kart



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

More AH can't hurt the motor (unless it overheats), it will just let it run longer.


----------



## electricpolo (Mar 15, 2011)

7Ah batteries are a waste of time. 
I have 3 x 12V 18Ah batteries in series in my kids jeep. 
It uses 2 150 watt 12V motors and will get about 3/4 hour run time but my kids drive at full speed all the time though.


----------



## riberie (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree with both of you!


----------

